# Part it or keep it?



## brassbusterpc (Jan 22, 2012)

Just picked this one today from a scrapper. Seems to be all there. Rides nice. Nice rims. Part it or keep it.


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Jan 22, 2012)

brassbusterpc said:


> Just picked this one today from a scrapper. Seems to be all there. Rides nice. Nice rims. Part it or keep it.




It has a few good parts on it,if your building up a older 1'' bmx bike...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't know the answer, but I would get the hell out of that basement before you discover a corpse.
Chris


----------



## partsguy (Jan 22, 2012)

^Scary comment, because it can happen! Now, the bike itself. The mags are the only thing worth your time to salvage and you might be talking around $20. So its basically pocket money. The rest I am not so sure. I've scrapped quite a few bikes similar to this and selling parts other nice wheels is very hard to do, hence why I don't buy them.


----------



## brassbusterpc (Jan 23, 2012)

*Gonna keep it*

Brought the bike home today. Gonna clean and polish it up, new decals then I'm gonna go to the school down the street and make some little kid HAPPY. Bike cost me $2.00, decals $10.00. My good deed for the week.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 23, 2012)

That is worth MORE than a measly $20.00. Can't beat the smile on a child's face!


----------



## ranoft (Feb 1, 2012)

*rehomed bicycle*

dont forget to give the kid a good key lock an cable woludt want kid to loose a new best friend.   nice work great idea!!!!


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Super Bike!*

That kid wil truly have a "Super" week in Indy.


----------



## twjensen (Feb 1, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> I don't know the answer, but I would get the hell out of that basement before you discover a corpse.
> Chris




Or become one, good lawd what was going on down there?


----------

